

Amplify Tablet is an Android machine custom-built for education - mtgx
http://www.engadget.com/2013/03/06/amplify-tablet-is-an-android-machine-custom-built-for-education/

======
Jakehp
Is it just me or does this seem like an incredibly large untapped market?

I think the device will do well. It's damn sleek and the UI seems pretty
intuitive/simple. If it can last a student 2 years; I'm sure it pays for
itself.

